# Äh hallo? Was war jetzt das?



## Stalker2002 (23 Dezember 2005)

Wird hier auch scharf geschossen, wie nebenan bei Antispam?
Da muß es gerade wohl gewaltig hageln...
Der Server ist derzeit im DNS-Server schutzgeerdet.

Dreht da schon wieder irgendwer am Rad, oder ist der Server am sterben?

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2005)

Wir werden mal wieder geDoSt.
Liegt an Antispam.


----------

